# briggs & stratton 14.5hp



## youngmow (Mar 10, 2009)

HI can anyone help me find a workshop manual for a briggs and stratton 14.5hp engine model # 287707 type 1224-E1 code 98182920 in pdf form thanks


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

go to briggs&statton.com and put in your model # and you can print it out there


----------

